# My Creamsicle x Amel Cross



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im so confused lol..nige has tried to clear it up for me but im still slightly confused lol..heres it is

well i have a creamsicle x amel cross female...and im a couple of years im hoping to breed her with an anery male..but nige told me I must call my female a creamsicle as she has gp blood..so what would the babys be?


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

the babbies will all look normal,but will be het for both amel and anery(snow)
all the creamsicle part will do will give them a slightly orange tint,at best.


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

but nige said i cant call the parent a amel cause she has gp blood..so would the babies be het amel or het creamsicle ( I dont think you can get het creamsicle? )


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they will have great plains blood in there, so you cant call them pure corns mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

It is a hard one to decide to be honest.I can see what Nige is saying but to me if the creamsicle is a cross then you would have more chance of the babies being het for amel as you are putting it with another corn.

The great plains would play some part in but with the creasicle(part corn part great plains)being bred with an amel to produce your snake then breeding yours to another corn you are introducing more corn blood back in so eventually the GP blood and genetics would virtually be bred out.Whatever the outcome it should be an interesting project


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

once the gene is there its not possible to get rid of it.
you can reduce the % of it however by keeping on breeding it into pure corns, but there will always be that little bit.
technically yes they may be hets scotty, but you will always have to sell as part great plains. if they turn out amels, then they will be creamsicles due to the great plains, you wont be able to sell them as amels. i had this this year, its not a bad thing, creamsicles are worth 40% more than amels, look at it like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

There you go nige thats why i said virtually bred out and not will be bred out.The very most you could ever dream of getting would be 95% corn and 5% great plains as you will never remove a gene once it is there.

Think of it like a glass of water.You add a small amout of ink to it but no matter how much you tip out of the glass and add to it unless you empty the glass compleatly you will always have a glass of water with ink in it


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah thats is mate, i was just trying to clear up for him though that they wont actually be amels, i had some this year from a cream x snow, all came out as creamsicles, i may have been able to get away with one or 2 as orange amels, but they werent. pretty though


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

think what nigel is saying is that you cant sell them as pure corns as they have GP blood in them.

And im really sorry dude's if this complacates things further,but are creamsicles not amels?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

technically no.
amels are albino corns.
creamsicles are amel corns crossed with great plains rat snake.
some people would probably say they are, but technically they are not amels or amel great plains.
an amel great plains itself would be 100% pure great plains but just of the amel variety


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

is amel not just short for amelinistic,meaning total lack of melanin(black pigment or albino) so technically a creamsicle is albino,so also amelanistic,amel.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, but unfortunately we follow the yanks on this, and as the rules have already been made we just have to follow them lol.
it cant be an amel and a creamsicle


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought that if you cross 2 species within the same genre and produce fertile offspring you had a new species? If this is true then surely creamsicles are a different species altogether? So any corn/rat crossed with a creamsicle is still classed as a creamsicle cos as has been said you cant get rid of the gene?

Never was good with genetics... :roll: It all gets too complicated for my wee brain :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nah, creamsicles are known as corns, but will always carry the corn blood.
i had some creams last year that had rootbeers in (we call them coppers).
i have gone another route this year and will be making coppers het for motley and just hope i get a pair. i got 2 males last year so sold them both lol.


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

so are you saying the babies could be het for creamsicle then? its sorta good that creamsicle are worth 40% more lol ...well ive got like more than a year to learn it all lol..im just so impatient lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if they pass on the amel gene then it will come out as creamsicle due to the great plains


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Have to say I agree with nigel.Lets try and keep corn blood pure.If they have rat blood in them sell them as so.Yes a creamsicle is an amel but its an amel corn/rat not an amel red rat(corn).


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

any gp blood in its back ground makes it a creamsicle. I like alot of hybirds and have a creamsicle i am breeding myself this year to my male snow but I do think its important to make sure that all hybrids are sold as that.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah that was my point taz, maybe i just put it badly lol


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

i dont think anybody was arguing with Nigel,just trying to get a few facts cleared up from somone with the relivent knowledge.

PS: thanx for clearing that up Nigel :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nah mate, didnt say anyone was.
i probably just wrote it down weird.


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

lol this topic has kept going lol ...i sorta know whats happening now. I know if I breed my creamsicle with an anery ( hoping to get 1 soon ) then if I breed the babies together then I will get:

25.00%, visual copper Het for Snow
12.50%, visual Anerythristic, Het for Amel
12.50%, visual Amelanistic, Het for Anery
12.50%, visual copper Het for Anery
12.50%, visual copper Het for Amel
6.25%, Snow
6.25%, Anerythristic
6.25%, Amelanistic
6.25%, copper

Well I think I will get that :? .


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, looks ok on paper lol, dont usually wont like that though


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Owwwwwww my head hurts....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and thats an easy one mate :lol:


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

lol thank god for corn predictor and genetics wizard


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2005)

lol i dont really know how to use them programs lol..on Genetics Wizard when i put in female anery het amel and male amel het anery i only get normal 100% snow.. :?


----------

